# What is an Emergency?



## elevan

Please only post true emergencies in the Emergencies, Injuries & Cures forum.  All other issues should be placed in the appropriate diseases forum for that particular animal species.

A Diseases, Injuries & Cures Index  has been put together for you to use as a quick reference.  If you cannot find the answer to your question and still need help please post your question either here in Emergencies or in the appropriate diseases forum for your particular animal.

Please note that not all members view every animal species forum which is why we've created this forum for Emergencies as most emergencies can cross the species barrier allowing all members to be of assistance to you.

*What is an emergency?*

_Wikipedia states:_

An emergency is a situation that poses an immediate risk to health or life.  Most emergencies require urgent intervention to prevent a worsening of the situation.  Some emergencies are not immediately threatening to life, but might have serious implications for the continued health and well-being of the animal (although a health emergency can subsequently escalate to be threatening to life).

In order to be defined as an emergency, the incident should be one of the following:
Immediately threatening to life or health.
Have already caused loss of life or health detriments.
Have a high probability of escalating to cause immediate danger to life or health.


----------



## Busihan

all members view every animal species forum which is why we've created serious implications for the continued health


----------



## secuono

The title " Emergencies, Injuries & Cures" reads as- any emergencies can be posted here, any injuries can be posted here and any cures can be posted here. So maybe the title needs to be changed to "Emergencies" so that only emergencies will be posted.


----------



## elevan

The purpose of this forum is to be an Emergency (illness & injury) forum and a Cure quick index to provide those seeking quick answers what they need.  NOT a place to post about any injury or cure, but a place to post true emergencies.  We are still working on indexing the cures section of this forum as it is an ongoing process.


----------

